# Maximum tire width for 2016 Domane 5 or 6 with rim brakes



## novemberhotel (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,

Do you all know what the max tire width I can fit on a 2016 Domane 5 or 6 series bikes with rim brakes?

Cheers!


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

25 rear 28 front. This is all I can fit on my 5.2 with mechanical ultegra. I tried a 28 in the rear and it rubbed the bottom of the brake beam.


----------

